

Free A/B Split Testing Resources - paraschopra
http://www.wingify.com/conversion-blog/15-free-ab-split-testing-resources/

======
cschwarm
Django Lean could be added to the list:

<http://bitbucket.org/akoha/django-lean/wiki/Home>

------
niyazpk
Thanks for the resources. I did not know that Google had a tool for this.

I have a few questions. How important is this A/B split testing thing? Is it
an essential thing to do? How many companies does these experiments in their
websites?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, A/B split testing is very essential. Awareness level is very low
currently regarding these tools but the industry is ripe for change - expect
these tools to become as mainstream as web analytics tools in near future.

